# COLD smoked bacon



## timstalltaletav (Jan 31, 2015)

Sorry no prep pictures on this one.  I did another 5# piece of belly.  It went into Pop's brine on 1/16, took it out last night and put it in front of a fan for 2 hours on a rack to form a pellicle,  then back into the fridge on a rack until this morning.

Got up at 530am today to a "chilly" -1° here in God's Country.  Too cold to use the WSM and AMNPS alone.  So....  I broke out the MES, set it to 100° and let it warm up.  Filled the AMNPS with pecan pellets and lit it (note:  I can't believe I got it lit in the gale force winds).

Put the soon-to-be bacon in the smoker at 630am and set off on my travels for the day.  Came back at 330pm to an empty AMNPS and a few last puffs of TBS. Pulled the bacon and left it on the rack to relax for a bit.  I'll wrap it in  plastic wrap until tomorrow when I slice it. 

Only one Q-View on this one, I'll post sliced pics tomorrow:













20150131_153158.jpg



__ timstalltaletav
__ Jan 31, 2015


----------



## tropics (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks good I'll be watching.


----------

